
BIND 9.11.0rc1 is now available - okket
https://lists.isc.org/pipermail/bind-announce/2016-August/001002.html
======
Bino
Am I the only one who believes bind is lost. It's a way too large project with
a too messy history. I nowadays always try to use alternatives (unbound, nsd
etc.)

